# snow goose mount?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So i got a bunch of birds the other day and i think im going to mount a couple of them but dont now how i want to get it mounted. I am mounting a ross goose and a lesser (they are going to be mounted separate). I was hoping that i could get a bunch of you guys to post a picture of any of your goose mounts, doesnt have to be snow, canadian is fine. I just want to get an idea on how i want it to be done.

Thanks


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I personally like them with their wing back like they are back peddling while landing, but I have one gliding too, I hang them from the ceiling instead of the wall.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Here are a few for starters,



















This is my favorite mount I did for myself.



















SD


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll toss in a few I've done as well...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the white geese! very cool!! any pics of the hunt??

well since my mentors have posted some of their work i suppose i should. :wink:

my sons Rossie, i apologise it's not 100% finished but... :|


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dude, that Rossy turned out sweet! 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I personally like them with their wing back like they are back peddling while landing,


The ones Jeff does like that are just amazing... I could sit and look at em all day. Thats an awesome pose for a goose mount.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

John that mount is sweet


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin, Dustin...thank you very much for the kind words, glad you both like him. i know my boy does... :shock: :wink:

Opencountry,

heres another i did awhile ago...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I like that john. keep up the good work there.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Very impressive mounts guys. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Ya thanks for sharing boys. I think i found the mount that i want for both the ross and the lesser!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know they aren't very appreciated by most, but I think a dead mount would be cool as well. I really like the backpedalling pose, but a dead mount is cool too.


----------

